

Myndpage: Upload your brain on the Internet. - myndpage
http://myndpage.com/firstround

======
myndpage
Hi everyone,

For the past few months, I've been working on a social network project called
Myndpage, a social network of brains. The idea is to upload your brain on the
Internet.

Why? There are multiple reasons. First, seeing your brain for the first time
is a nice way to get a better understanding of yourself. What really matters
to you, what is central in your life. Secondly, looking at your friends' brain
is a wonderful way to know them better!

But that's not all, Myndpage is a new way to find people who think like you.
For each set of two individuals, we compute a value called Myndness. The
Myndness is a similarity percentage between two people's thinking. Right now,
believe me, no other web service can do that in such a precise manner. Whether
you're looking for business partners, drinking buddies, the love of your life
or just feeling like comparing your way of thinking to your friends', Myndpage
is the right place for you.

Comparing your thinking to your friends' on specific Themes, like computer
science, sitcoms, tentacle-porn, etc, is easy, fun and an interesting way to
find out what binds you to them. Remember that nice girl you met yesterday at
the bar? How nice would it be to have a tool that instantly tells you how much
you share with that person? How she sees, feels and thinks the world? This is
exactly what Myndpage offers.

How? Simple. You are going to tag words. 4 tags for each word in your brain,
that's all it will take for you to get started on Myndpage. You'll probably
agree with me if I tell you that the way you use and choose your words makes
up who you are. Words are the vehicle that convey your thoughts to the person
you're talking to. Your education, emotions and overall life experience define
what a word means to you. That's why we ask you to digitize the links between
the words in your brain. Show everybody how you define the world.

Here is an example with my Myndpage: <https://myndpage.com/david> . Here are
two graphical representations of my brain <https://myndpage.com/david/nodes>
(chrome (or any high performance js engine browser) is highly recommended) and
<https://myndpage.com/david/arc> . As you can see I'm constructing a graph of
your brain and you can navigate it.

We're still in beta now, so any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Also,
considering that we're not native english speakers, any corrections regarding
language are welcome. =)

The url in submission is an invitation link for HN!

This being the first batch of invitations we won't be giving away more than a
few hundreds so be quick if you're interested!

